# Updated video of Holt engine running.



## gbritnell (Jun 9, 2009)

Gentlemen, 
Here's a new video of my Holt engine running. Since the original video I added the water pump, fan and fan shroud. I think I have it tuned about as good as it's going to get. The second video clip is the Holt being hand started. It was warmed up a little and then with just a flip of the flywheel it will start up with out power assistance. It will start by hand when it's cold but it's touchy about getting the carb primed. At this point I can move on to my next project. If anyone is building one of these and has any questions please don't hesitate to ask. I have a lot of information to pass along.
gbritnell

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ooTq2xF2pw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl0nD1smbAg[/ame]


----------



## cobra428 (Jun 9, 2009)

George,
Absolutely Beautiful :bow:
I know from your posts that you scratch built the engine. Is it similar to the Holt 75 that Coles sells casting for? Holt "75" Caterpillar Gas Engine
Width: 5"  Height:9"  Length: 12"  Weight: 15 LBS
Bore: 1"  Stroke: 1-1/4"  HP: Approx 1  Overhead Valve Gear
4 Cylinder, 4 Cycle, Water Cooled

http://www.colespowermodels.com/engines.htm

Tony

Addendum Never mind I don't want to know! To much on the plate now


----------



## rake60 (Jun 10, 2009)

:bow: :bow: :bow:

I'd add words but can't think of anything more than, *BEAUTIFUL!*

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Jun 10, 2009)

George,

Another masterpiece :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## seagar (Jun 10, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Ian (seagar)


----------



## ariz (Jun 13, 2009)

great running engine, compliments :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 13, 2009)

I said it on YouTube, and I'll say it here; Awesome sound. Anyone without a good speaker setup is really missing out. :bow:


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 22, 2009)

It's been awhile since this thread was active but many thanks again to all that responded.
gbritnell


----------

